# Nephila, Pink Tongue And Tree Snake



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Just some pics I snapped around the garden...

Pink tongued skink









Nephila spp.

















Tree snake hunting frogs in the pond and pool


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

u have a beautiful back yard!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice pics where do you live cause I have nothing like that in my back yard.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

I live in Cairns which is in the wet tropics of north queensland. Great place to live if you want a tropical lifestyle, surrounded by rainforest and the climate is warm enough to keep pbass and discus in ponds year round.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That sounds nice. Thats the kind of place I would like to stay.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im jealous of where you live. love the wild life surrounding you


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Amazing pics man, beautiful


----------

